# Canon F-1 batteries



## daveo228i (Mar 2, 2021)

Was given a nice F-1. I used one years ago, but I can’t remember what the batteries were. Anybody know? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 3, 2021)

I just did a web search  and found several different places that did the batteries


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 3, 2021)

Which one ... F-1/F-1n = PX625 ... or the New F-1 = 4[LR/SR]44


----------



## daveo228i (Mar 5, 2021)

New F-1. Found it lithium 6 v. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

